# sweatpant transfer placement



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, where do most people place the design on the front thigh of sweatpants. How far down from the waist? Also, do you follow the line of the leg, as in when laid out, the right leg angles down to the right. I assume you turn the design to follow that angle.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Ok, where do most people place the design on the front thigh of sweatpants. How far down from the waist? Also, do you follow the line of the leg, as in when laid out, the right leg angles down to the right. I assume you turn the design to follow that angle.


 
I had the same question and found this post, to my dismay unanswered since Oct. 2007  Anyone have any suggestions? I'm putting a logo (probably 3.5 x 3.5) on sweatpants and not sure the best place to put it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I can's say this is right, but just like on shirts, I place the design on the left thigh area approximately 4-5 inches down from the waist. I try to get the placement so that it is about mid-thigh. That way, it is not covered up if they wear a long t-shirt outside, but it's not so far down that it looks awkward. At one point, I had found some information about the placement of designs on all types of items and the recommended measurements. I'll look around again to see if I can dig it up.


----------

